# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  The beautyful Beach Vacation

## nencibrown

I think beaches are the most attractive places one always wants to visit, There are so many beaches are available, which is most famous such as Tulum Beach, Mnemba Lodge , Lanikai Beach, Hawaii, Horseshoe Bay, and Anguilla.

----------


## steefen1

In Sydney Australia many great beaches are available for touring places.

Flights to Sydney from London

----------


## vietnamtravel

Nha Trang, the country’s premier traditional seaside resort situated in Nha Trang Bay, surrounded on all three sides by mountains and widely considered as amongst the world's most beautiful bays, is well known for its pristine beaches as well as its variety of activities. With hot water springs, colourful fish and coral reefs underwater, the city is considered as one of the best spots for scuba diving and snorkelling. Nha Trang is located in Khanh Hoa Province, about 450km north of Sai Gon and about 1.200km South of Ha Noi.

----------


## mikehussy

I love the beach destination because beaches are the most attractive places one always wants to visit, There are so many because are available which is most famous such as Tulum Beach, Mnemba Lodge, Lanika Beach, Hawaii, Horseshoe Bay, and Anguilla. These all beaches are my favorite  beaches.

----------


## sunbrowne

I love beaches and my favorite beaches are  Tulum Beach, Mnemba Lodge , Lanikai Beach, Hawaii, Horseshoe Bay, and Anguilla. These all beach destination are my most favorite destination. When you spend a happy time with you family.

----------


## Warner588

The Beautiful Beach Vacation where are visit and enjoy your travel. You can enjoy  in the famous Beach which are Kata Noi Beach in Bangkok.

----------


## riverrider

When going on beach vacation, I would recommend you to try a new adventure like rafting with your family and friends. Water rafting is a water sports, in which you would feel excited as well as thrilled, but I am sure that this would make your trip memorable.

----------


## drushv

Distinguished by long stretches of glowing white sand and gorgeous blue water, Dominican beaches rank among the best in the world. From Puerto Plata to Punta Cana to Barahona, these beaches cater to bar lovers, sunbathers, jet skiers and scuba divers.

----------


## smokdarecki

Hi! In the first moments, I love the beach vacation. When I see sea, sandy beach and this warm, I am thinking of all that water activities, etc.
But later on I am getting so lazy on the beach, I would like only to lay down, be lazy and drink cold beers. EEEhhhh.... :Wink:

----------


## rommalassy

I love the beach because beaches are the most attractive places. there are so many beaches which is most famous such as Tulum beach,Hawaii,Lobo.These beaches are my favorite beaches.

----------


## marcosmithw

I agree with you all. There are so many beaches are available, which is most famous such as Tulum Beach, Mnemba Lodge , Lanikai Beach, Hawaii, Horseshoe Bay, and Anguilla.

----------


## ShaneAdamsz

I love beautiful golden  beaches in Sri Lanka . Gili Trawangan is also an attractive beach in Indonesia.

----------


## adrina34smit

I like beaches because it is most attractive places one always wants to visit, There are so many beaches are available, which is most famous such as Tulum Beach, Mnemba Lodge but i love Ireland beaches.

----------


## sophiewilson

Australia and Puerto Rico are the best destinations for wonderful exotic beaches  :Smile:

----------


## chloeanderson17

I agree, Sri Lanka has very beautiful beaches, and I also like Malaysia, Maldives and Indonesia.

----------


## rommalassy

I like beaches. beaches are most  require places wants to visit.there are many beautiful beaches and hotels.
London is a beautiful places in the world.
you can visit at

----------


## ryanhollmans

Beaches are the perfect location for family vacation purpose. People can enjoy their vacation to the fullest by visiting in beach or sea side. Beaches have many beautiful natural scenes that attract people a lot.

----------


## mathew999john

Yeah, Beach vacations are really a brilliant experience of humans life. I spent my honeymoon in Maldives which is completely covered with ocean. We spent there around 7-8 days and saw best views of beaches in Maldives. Maldives is one of the top rated honeymoon destinations and lots of honeymoon couples are visited there.

----------


## JulieReeves

I am totally favor with you ! Beach has been attractive & most of people & tourist choose Beach for fun & enjoy. Young couple make their wedding on attractive beach...its so clear Beach's are amazing for attraction.


Hotels in Indonesia

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

I like to spend my time in the beach because beaches are the most attractive and beautiful places. Here I get lots of details about different type of beaches speciality also people like to stay beach hotel for making memorable trip.

----------


## rajnish

There are lot of beach locations are in the world.Maldives is also a famous for its beach locations,Lanikai Beach, Hawaii are also beach places.

----------


## winstonsalem

Nothing can be compared with a beach vacation. The advantages of a great beach vacation are numerous, there is relaxation and break from daily stress. Not only adults enjoy a beach vacation, but small kids, teenagers, senior citizens as well.

----------


## lesliystewart

People more like to visit the beach area on vacation or holidays with friends and family. There are lots of beach destination in the whole world and people feel more happy after spending their time near the beach. Its such fantastic description about beautiful beach vacation.

----------


## sharjeel

i love beaches and it is a good place for everyone my fav one is Tulum Beach

----------


## robert

we made several travel to Goa in India and i think its simply superb...it is a heaven. Half vacant exotic seashores, very heated sea, wonderful colors, charming odors...and everything is so cheap in comparison to my home nation (England).

----------


## ajmrer07

i think india is the best palce for spend beach vacations....really amazing...

----------


## searchnmeet

I Love beaches, and when i get time i always go.

----------


## herming

Good post....

----------


## Wheives

I love the beach because beaches are the most attractive places. there are so many beaches which is most famous such as Tulum beach,Hawaii,Lobo.These beaches are my favorite beaches.

----------


## RebeccaWright

Thank you for sharing this. I think it is an excellent post.

----------


## MyanmarTours

oh tks U !

----------


## wesleyjones

Sayulita Nayarit Mexico is the best & beautiful beach vacation. Enjoy trip with family or friends.

----------


## ElsieWatson

Thanks, admin for sharing this important information. Your site content is very impressive and good for Knowledge.

----------


## wesleyjones

I like beautiful beach vacation. I preferred to everyone Sayulita Nayarit is the best beach vacation. Sayulita Vacation rental available best price.
Visit Sayulita.

----------


## earlmattos

There are something with visiting the beach and ocean.The sound of the ocean makes anyone pleased and refresh all the tiredness in the busy modern life.The domywriting is letting something exceptional experiences regarding visiting the ocean and beautiful beach.

----------


## wesleyjones

Sayulita, Mexico has everything you could want in a great and beautiful beach vacation

----------


## wesleyjones

I love Sayulita beach destination. Enjoy with family holidays. Enjoy surfing, boating, scuba diving. Affordable beachfront Sayulita hotels avalable.

----------


## wesleyjones

In Goa, India many great beaches are available for touring places.
Like chapora beach
benaulim beach goa
arambol beach goa
baga beach goa
morjim beach goa

----------


## MonicaJesvina

It was a good place.

----------


## swapna8

I love the beach destination because the beaches are the most attractive places that you always want to visit, there are so many as are available is most famous as the beach in Tulum, Mnemba Lodge, Lanika Beach Hawaii, Horseshoe Bay and Anguilla. These beaches are all my favorite beaches.

----------


## andrewuser

I prefer mountains

----------


## karunyakk

My Estub is an online portal that helps to maintain payment details of any employee, information about the companys yearly profit, access to the paycheck statement of any employee, etc. My Estub online employee portal is designed by an organization named Paperless Pay Corporation.
panorama charter mycoles my estub

----------


## SuperswagMax

Appreciate you very much for your response; it was quite useful to me. I am confident that I will use your suggestions in the future, so thank you very much for your assistance.

----------


## Oliviyamaya

It is really nice to have a vacation at the beach. Sand is fun to play with and the sound of the waves are very relaxing to your mind. The sun is shg, the beach is hot, and the blue sky is surrounded you. You are going for a swim in the warm water. You like to play in the water with your friends. You can ride horses, or go fishing.

----------


## HomeThermostat

I think beaches are the most attractive places one always wants to visit, There are so many beaches are available, which is most famous such as Tulum Beach, Mnemba Lodge , Lanikai Beach, Hawaii, Horseshoe Bay, and Anguilla.

----------


## StephenCBanks

Thank you for good post

----------

